

US 20120251502: Human Ebola Virus Species and Compositions and Methods Thereof - galapago
http://www.google.com/patents/US20120251502

======
thret
Is this some kind of ugly joke? Where is the profit in this patent?

------
angersock
So, this is what a patent on a naturally-occurring self-replicating compound
looks like? Weird.

